# Is it possible to know who gave you low or high rating?



## Nik (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi I had impression that you can find out who gives you low or high rating. 

For example when you stop to drop off passenger and end the trip on other device (or on the same but other would be faster) you quickly check what is your ratings in 1 day period. It says for example that you have 12 trips and 4.7 ratings. So as soon as you end trip and rate rider, you refresh your uber page and as soon as it gets 13 trips and your rating changes you can see passenger gave you high or low. 

What do you think does it work this way? I know that 1 day report shows your trips in past 24 hours. this means that after 1 minute you might have different numbers. but however I think you can have an idea you was given high or low ratings. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## gprimr1 (Mar 7, 2015)

They won't let you see it, which is a damn shame because it would help us improve.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

You've cracked the uber code
Congrats

But your method only works for telling if you got the right change from the cashier


----------



## Nik (Mar 9, 2015)

that I know. I cannot see who gives what rating, but I am assuming based on refreshing your uber webpage and seeing if your rating went up or down (provided that you see 1 more trip in your reports)


----------



## Nik (Mar 9, 2015)

let's do an example. So your Uberpage shows your 1 day results. 20 trips and 4.7 ratings. That means that 4.7 is average from 20 trips that were done in past 24 hours. Provided that your first trip in this 24 hour period was at 5:00 yesterday, now it is 3:00 PM and you are going to pick up another passenger. So you pick up passenger and drop off at 3:30 PM. That means that now in past 24 hours you have 21 trips. This means that you can find out if that particular driver gave you high or low rating. If he gave you 5 start the rating from 4.7 will go up to 4.71 (4.7X20 + 5)/21

If this is not formula UBER uses in ratings then my assumption is wrong.

Obstacles that might ruin this assumption:
1. After you end trip passenger doesnot give you rating long enough
2. You lose track of your trips past 24 hours due to busy schedule

However I think this approach works


----------



## gprimr1 (Mar 7, 2015)

I think that's assuming all 20 trips rate you though.


----------



## Nik (Mar 9, 2015)

gprimr1 said:


> I think that's assuming all 20 trips rate you though.


I did not get your post


----------



## gprimr1 (Mar 7, 2015)

"Uberpage shows your 1 day results. 20 trips and 4.7 ratings"

I thought that it showed your total number of trips, not the total number of trips who rate.


----------



## Nik (Mar 9, 2015)

ok even it is though after you refresh your uber page and you see your rating has changed while your total trip number went up by 1 this mean he rated you. If passenger is not going to rate then your rating will not change. It is approximation, also from the riders personality you can assume it. If I see rider who is angry from the moment of getting in the car I try to see if she is giving me low rating. or sometimes riders tells me I am gonna give you 5 star, so as soon as I end trip I refresh my uber page and see if 1 day rating has been changed


----------



## RusTO (Mar 10, 2015)

I really think that some kinda review options should be given to driver for sure.

Ive been driving for 2 days now and my rating was spot on 5.0. But then I had 2 trips and smbd destroyed by rating which I thought was completely ungrounded. 

So in one episode there was a residential address pick up however the city sign identified address at the corner of the street but the house was in fact further up hence perhaps that have triggered bad rating I dont know. In addition I was at the exact location according to the map so I thought that negative rating was kinda ridiculous although we did got in touch very quickly.

Next episode occured when I picked 2 clients who seemed to be on a bit of binge night or smth like that at 9.30am, talking a bit of ridiculous stuff over the trip and with whom Ive made only one attempt to chat (although I would always try to chit chat with people in order to get comfortable with each other) and guess by their reaction when they were leaving got a negative reply just because of that. 

So I really think that Uber should think about something in that regard as to really understand for drivers what triggers bad reviews.


----------



## Nik (Mar 9, 2015)

today I understood who gave me 5 star, so yesterday I did not work, was my day off, so my 1 day report on uber page said 0.0 ratings 0 trips done. I did 3 trips and I still had 0.0 ratings after three trips, then I picked up another one, we talked a lot about ratings and as soon as he left vehicle, I refreshed and I had 4 trips and 5.0 ratings, so this means that he rated me 5 star. So this approach works, it is not very accurate though, but gives me approximate candidate of high or low rater. I did another 2 trips this morning before going offline and other two passengers gave me 5 because my today's rating stayed 5.0 or they did not give me rating at all. I will understand this when my rating finally changes, it will show how many 5 star rater I had. For example if I continue to have 5.0 rating after 20 trips, and then 21st trip changes my rating to 4.99 this means a lot of people rated me 5 star which is great.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Nik, There are several flaws with your assumptions based on how the rating is collected.

You don't know how many people rate you.
You don't know WHEN they rate you. 
There are some latencies and lags in the system (takes time for a ride to show up, 1 day report is frequently more like 28 hours long) 

Some pax rate right after they get out, most do not seem to. Most seem to rate you when they want to request their next ride because the rating screen from the last ride is showing. So it is entirely possible for a previous ride to have rated you while you are on another ride. 

Bottom line, it is rare that you can tell with absolute certainty unless you see them rate you or you only do one ride every day or two.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

RusTO said:


> I really think that some kinda review options should be given to driver for sure.
> 
> Ive been driving for 2 days now and my rating was spot on 5.0. But then I had 2 trips and smbd destroyed by rating which I thought was completely ungrounded.
> 
> ...


Surge is one cause for bad rating


----------

